# For those of you who already know the gender



## Blue_star

For those of you who have already found out the gender of your LO's before you found it did you think it was a girl or boy? And where your instincts correct?


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Up until 20 weeks i was convinced it was a girl and i was pretty happy, but unfortunately when i went for my 20 week scan I was told my girl was a boy , so its safe to say my instincts we're incorrect.

OH's instinct was correct as he thought the baby was a boy even when i got pregnant!..Damn him hehe!_


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I supposed this doesn't really apply to me as I'm not pregnant now.

BUT! With my first pregnancy I knew from very very early on he was a boy. Went in for my ultrasound and it was confirmed, I just said "I know" =)

Second time around I was certain he was a girl, but he wasn't. I was surprised for a few minutes. Left the ultrasound, and went and bought some boy clothes lol.


----------



## AllyTiel

I posted on your other thread, but I was 100% sure I was having a boy, but its a girl! Both mine and my husbands jaws dropped and we had to keep asking if the tech was sure!


----------



## Claire300

I desperately wanted a girl and am not sure if that made me think this or not, but I was sooooooooo sure it was a girl this time. The pregnancy feels completely different from the first time with my son, I craved savoury before and now I can't get enough sweet things! I had myself convinced this was a girl, but have had my 20 week scan and a growth scan and both clearly show his little wee wee, so looks like I was wrong!


----------



## SabrinaKat

My instincts were for a boy, although I sooooooooo wanted a girl -- I was disappointed at the 16wk scan, but only for a little while, I think -- I wanted a LO so much that I am delighted with him and feel disloyal ever wanting a girl....(but if it would have been nice, sigh)....plus, I was craving sour things and old wives' tales were telling me 'boy'....in my previous pregnancy(sadly mc), I craved salt and chocolate, so maybe that was my little girl? who knows............

best wishes


----------



## Nyn

yes, my instincts were correct. Although it is so hard not to mix up instinct and wishful thinking..I know from experience! xxx


----------



## Gwizz

My instincts for first baby were correct, I had a sneeky suspicion it was a little boy from the start. I think for my second I hoped for rather than had an instinct it would be a girl but again it was a boy.


----------



## ds0910

I'm not sure if mine was instinct or wishful thinking but either way they were wrong! Me and everyone in both mine and my husband families were sure it was a girl, but it's a boy. Hopefully we will get our little girl next time.


----------

